# Donor's blood group different



## renka (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, 

Just wondered if anyone has been in my position.  I'm O Rh negative, my husband is O Rh positive.  We've just been sent details of a donor who is A Rh positive.  Apart from wanting our child's blood group to match one of us, we are wondering if the fact the donor is totally different will lessen our chances of success.  We've already had to reject the first donor and had to wait a further three months before being offered this one.  If I was in my thirties perhaps I could bear waiting further but as I'm not I'm tempted to go for it this time.  On the other hand I'm also thinking, this is a lot of money, a lot of organising our lives to get there and we may only be able to do it the once.  So I need to give us the best chance of success and not panic.  Has anyone out there had success using a donor with a different blood group to that of themselves and their partner?

I hope so!

Renka


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Renka, we had a similiar thing this cycle with our donor sperm. DH is A group, i'm O group and the donor was a B. As there was such a drastic shortage of sperm, we had the choice to wait, but we were also advised that things need to move quickly too. It was explained that it wouldnt make the process complicated, only in the fact that if successful, the child would wonder why he /she didnt have a mutual blood group to us.
To be honest it doesnt make a difference to us, as we were running out of options. Hope this makes sense. Good luck to you x


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Renka

I am B+ and my husband is O+ our egg donor was A+ and it worked first time.  Hope that helps.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## renka (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you both for replying.  I do feel better about using this donor since reading your replies.  So good to see it worked first time for you Alison.  All the best to you with your pregnancy.  Fingers crossed for you Ceri.

Renka


----------

